# Mmats Pro Audio M-1000.1D



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

MMATS Pro Audio M-1000.1D | eBay


Awesome amp. Made in USA. Makes some seriously clean & solid power despite it's relatively small size. 1000 @ 1 ohm version.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That's really none of your business. Please keep your opinion to yourself in the future.


Regardless, this listing includes shipping as well as the opportunity to make a reasonable offer.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

When posting eBay links make sure you say if it's yours or not, otherwise people will offer opinion on the price, condition, etc.


----------

